# Como crear ascensor y semaforo con flip-flops



## adyctivo (Feb 21, 2009)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y necesito una pequeña ayuda.he diseñado un semaforo con circuit maker pero no me funciona del todo bien, otro problema que tengo es de como poner un contador para el semaforo de peatones.Os agradeceria mucho si me ayudais.


Tambien he intentado hacer un ascensor con este mismo tipo de componentes (flip-flops y puertas logicas) pero despues de un par de dias leyendo todos los diseños que hay aqui no me queda claro.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.angelfire.com/nc2/misdocumentos/semaforo/Semaforo.html

tu link no se puede abrir pero encontre esto muy similar, y tiene todo hasta la tabla de la verdad logica con todos los estados y con un circuito en diagrama de bloques q t puede servir mucho.

saludos.


----------



## adyctivo (Feb 21, 2009)

gracias dj draco, ya le vi hace un par de dias ese esquema pero no me queda claro y no me deja descargar el circuito que viene al final de la web, si conocieses otro.... porque en este foro he mirado todos pero ninguna esta hecho con flip-flops o circuitos secuenciales


----------

